# Am I an SOB?



## Chainplate (Aug 18, 2014)

We are currently cruising in some very remote places with a small, informal 'fleet' of similar boats. One boat, on their way to join our fleet, was struck by lightning at 0500 four days ago. Their engine died and could not be restarted, their genset wouldn't charge, all of their instruments were dead but their cell phone, handheld VHF and their computer still worked. The wind had died to calm and a strong current was carrying them away from where we were anchored. We pulled up our anchor and went to give them any help we could, even tow them if that was required. However, when we arrived on the scene, the wind had picked up and they were able to make it to the anchorage under sail. Another boat used their dinghy as a yaw boat to get them to a good spot to drop their anchor. They were not hurt but they were exhausted and emotionally drained - they needed rest so we suggest they not try to fix anything right then but rather take the rest of the day off, sleep, get a good meal (one of the other cruisers in our fleet brought over to them a large dish of hot pasta and sauce) and we'd help them evaluate everything the following morning.

A small army of us guys showed up the next morning to try to assess the damage. We were able to get the main engine running but neither alternator (the main engine has two alternators) would charge. We also worked on getting the instruments working but to no avail - even though all the masthead components appeared to not have been damaged. We spent most of the day working on it but didn't really make much progress.

The following day, the boat owner told us of a new spare alternator that he had. I went over, picked up both alternators and took them back to my boat, where I was able to take the pulley off the old alternator (I also had to take the pulley off the new alternator as the one that was on it was incorrect) and put it on the new one. I then returned with the new alternator, the boat owner installed it and I wired it up. It still wouldn't charge - voltage at the battery post but no current coming from the alternator. Now, I'm not much of a marine electrician but I can usually find my way around an alternator. I worked on it for a while but still couldn't get it to charge. Their solar panels were still working, though.

In the mean time, the boat owner was becoming increasingly concerned that his batteries were going dead and he still had to traverse about 85 miles of reef-strewn waters to the next port. Granted, he did have his computer with good charts and plenty of Google Earth shots to get them there safely but he had no depth sounder.

I had worked on his boat for almost three days and I didn't feel like I was responsible to guide him into the next port. We had plans to head off in a different direction and wished them the best of luck. Some of the other boats in our 'fleet' apparently did feel responsible and changed their plans so they could act as guide boats.

Was I cold-hearted? My wife and I talked about it amongst ourselves and decided that if we had been the ones who had been hit, we wouldn't have expected anyone to change their plans for us. After all, their boat wasn't disabled, just many of their systems weren't working. Granted, some of those systems were important but they had a reasonable level of sophistication that should have allowed them to navigate to almost anywhere in the world.

What would have you done?


----------



## jbogart (Dec 24, 2010)

I wouldn't worry about it. You helped the guy out. There were plenty of other people around who wanted to stay and help them out. I think you are being to hard on yourself


----------



## Siamese (May 9, 2007)

I see no reason why he would need more than one guide boat. I might have suggested drawing lots to see who does the guiding. And keep my fingers crossed that it wouldn't be me. 

If I was really lucky, some do-gooder would volunteer instead of drawing lots, and I wouldn't have to do it. And, I'd still look good.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Anybody but yourself giving you any flak? Sounds like you all did all you could to help them out, recovering from a lightning strike is a complicated process.

Kudos to you and all the others, esp those who were able to change their plans.


----------



## RobGallagher (Aug 22, 2001)

Sounds like you are beating yourself up a bit because you feel guilty for not doing more. 

Just because you 'could' have done more doesn't mean you were obliged and certainly doesn't make you an SOB.

No good deed goes unpunished, even if the punishment is all in your head.


----------



## scratchee (Mar 2, 2012)

It's good to help people, but sometimes it's enough to observe that they already have help from someone else. As another poster noted, they didn't need a whole fleet of guide boats. 

It's like one of those situations where you have 8 people moving a couch because everyone feels obligated to help.


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

You did your best and helped someone out in need. Sometime we have to make some hard choices about how much "more" we can really do. Be happy with your own contribution. Would be good to have you in my anchorage anyday.


----------



## goat (Feb 23, 2014)

You're an a$$hole. There, feel better? I would have done the same thing. 
Maybe this will help;
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL8B41C65A91938955

goat


----------



## PorFin (Sep 10, 2007)

You did plenty -- no need to feel any remorse.


----------



## chuck5499 (Aug 31, 2003)

we had the opposite as we got hit in the Bahamas and lost everything but could start the engine. A trawler from Switzerland was in the anchorage and made sure we were ok and lead us across the Bahamas banks to an anchorage. He came over after we anchored to make sure we had food and water and made plans to lead us through a narrow channel in the am .. ie on his schedule not mine. He lead is around and spotted the shoreline for us and just kept telling us to get closer. Once in the ocean he said he would watch us on radar as he turned north and we went west. We will never ever forget his kindness nor will the guys you helped. 
We are all family out here and take care of each other.


----------



## Irunbird (Aug 10, 2008)

I think you did awesome, Chainplate! If I were the one in need of help like that, I would have been grateful for what you did do. Especially knowing they had escorts willing to take them where they needed to go (unless you knew they were sketchy folk), there would be no reason not to head off in the direction you were originally intent on heading.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

I would have acted as a guide boat if I was the only boat there. But you said there were several to give the stuck boat a path. After the work you have done to help I think its fine to go off on your own way.

Just as long as you didnt leave some rank idiott to do the hand holding


----------



## gamayun (Aug 20, 2009)

I can only hope there are SOBs like you and your wife out there when I pull the dock lines for good. I love hearing stories like this. It warms my heart.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Two questions; Yes or No: Were they in grave danger? Did you help them? 

If yes to the first, and no to the second - you would be an SOB.
If no to the first and yes to the second - there is no reason to feel bad.
If yes to both - you are a hero!
If no to both - you could feel bad, but get over it.


----------



## Frogwatch (Jan 22, 2011)

He had solar to charge his batteries. He could stop using all other electrical to keep the charge. He could use a lead line to assess depth. He had good charts and I assume a hand held GPS. Who needs warm food in that situation, cold canned food is good and thats just part of the adventure. A diesel engine doesn't need an alternator. I fail to see the problem here.


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

I would have acted as guide because my wife would make me (karma)? You did more than enough, but why didn't the Alternator work? Was it that the battery was too low or did it need higher revs?


----------



## newhaul (Feb 19, 2010)

You did great stop beating yourself up and as far as the battery charge it was good enough to start the aux diesel so not to low likely a fried exciter wire to the alternators


----------



## denverd0n (Jun 20, 2008)

Chainplate said:


> What would have you done?


Probably what you did. There were other boats willing to help him along. If I had been leaving him all alone then I might have been more inclined to change my plans.

It would also depend, to some extent, on how married to my plans I was. If it had just been a coin toss--should we go here, or there?--then I might have changed my plans. But if my wife and I were both pretty set on going "there," and there were other boats to help him, then I would not feel guilty.

I don't think you need to feel guilty.


----------



## nolatom (Jun 29, 2005)

It takes a village, not just one neighbor, after one of us gets hit by lightning.

You were a very good villager indeed. the rest of the village too. So it's about the group effort. From what you say, I doubt this guy would ever think of you as cold-hearted.

Neither should you ;-)


----------



## wannabsailor (Jul 9, 2012)

Don’t worry about it, you were just being a typical american.


----------



## denverd0n (Jun 20, 2008)

wannabsailor said:


> Don't worry about it, you were just being a typical american.


Exactly. Being helpful and concerned, putting in hours and hours helping someone else with no expectation of a payback, looking out for those around you who need help... All these things do, indeed, make the OP a "typical American."

Nice of you, wannabsailor, to compliment Americans in this way.


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

I'd love to know an SOB like this. I think you did plenty, especially considering that there were several other boats available to assist. You don't need to shoulder the burden entirely by yourself.


----------



## newhaul (Feb 19, 2010)

wannabsailor said:


> Don't worry about it, you were just being a typical american.


Yes he is a typical american we tend to help others when and where ever they may be and no matter the problem they have 
I am a typical american and though I don't like what you say/ infer I will defend unto the death your right to say it.


----------



## paulanthony (Feb 9, 2015)

So you broke his new alternator and washed your hands of the problem.. tut tut.. Shame on you.  

If others were willing and helped I don't see what the problem is. Did the boat owner get upset that it was not you leading the way?


----------



## 123456Wannasail654321 (Jun 14, 2010)

Chainplate said:


> We are currently cruising in some very remote places with a small, informal 'fleet' of similar boats. One boat, on their way to join our fleet, was struck by lightning at 0500 four days ago. Their engine died and could not be restarted, their genset wouldn't charge, all of their instruments were dead but their cell phone, handheld VHF and their computer still worked. The wind had died to calm and a strong current was carrying them away from where we were anchored. We pulled up our anchor and went to give them any help we could, even tow them if that was required. However, when we arrived on the scene, the wind had picked up and they were able to make it to the anchorage under sail. Another boat used their dinghy as a yaw boat to get them to a good spot to drop their anchor. They were not hurt but they were exhausted and emotionally drained - they needed rest so we suggest they not try to fix anything right then but rather take the rest of the day off, sleep, get a good meal (one of the other cruisers in our fleet brought over to them a large dish of hot pasta and sauce) and we'd help them evaluate everything the following morning.
> 
> A small army of us guys showed up the next morning to try to assess the damage. We were able to get the main engine running but neither alternator (the main engine has two alternators) would charge. We also worked on getting the instruments working but to no avail - even though all the masthead components appeared to not have been damaged. We spent most of the day working on it but didn't really make much progress.
> 
> ...


No you did what you could, if you were the ONLY person around then maybe, but in this case no problems sounds like you went over and above to me. You were helping him out, not taking him on to raise.


----------

